# sale on garden tractor attachments at sears outlet



## bigdaddygb (Jul 24, 2011)

Tractor Attachments outlet - Baggers, snow removal, gardening: Sears Outlet

alot of stuff is almost half off.. hope you all can get some of it now before it goes back up... good luck


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up.

Make one wonder why they higher prices than lower prices,and they still are making profit....others do it also.


----------

